# What resort has onsite or nearby tubing



## ajhcmaj (Jul 21, 2008)

Any help is appreciated.

As a family, we have so much fun with tubing vs skiing.  This might be because we have young one that enjoys it much more then skiing.

Does anyone know of a resort or a city that has extensive tubing hills.  We have been to many places/resorts but it only seems they have one track/hill dedicated to tubing.  

Anyone know of a place that has multiple tubing areas as well as fast hills.


Thanks


----------



## CSB (Jul 21, 2008)

I did a search for you and came up with this place out west in British Columbia. I don't know if it has any timeshares nearby but I am hoping that my fellow Canadians can jump in and assist you. 

http://www.bigwhite.com/home_showSection_ID_37.html

This place looks great and claims to have the largest tubing in North America.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2008)

CSB said:


> I did a search for you and came up with this place out west in British Columbia. I don't know if it has any timeshares nearby but I am hoping that my fellow Canadians can jump in and assist you.
> 
> http://www.bigwhite.com/home_showSection_ID_37.html
> 
> This place looks great and claims to have the largest tubing in North America.



Big White isn't too far from Kelowna, and there are timeshares near Kelowna on Lake Okanagan.


----------



## BevL (Jul 21, 2008)

Kelowna would be your best bet and would not be a hard exchange or even Extra Vacation in the winter time.

DOn't know anything about the tubing there, I'm a warm weather girl myself.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 22, 2008)

*There is also tubing at Silver star*

We had lots of fun tubing at Silver Star which is near Vernon or about 30 minutes morth of Kelowna.  Loved the skiing there as well.  Closest timeshares are still in Kelowna but you can visit both ski hills easily.

Joan


----------



## mshatty (Jul 22, 2008)

deleted by poster


----------



## Kay H (Jul 22, 2008)

I googled tuning in vermont.  On the 1st page of the site there is a list of 10 places that have good tubing, listed by state.  I didn't check any of them out but I'll give you the URL and you can check them out.
http://www.associatecontent.com/article/580355/best_snow_tubing_in_Vermont.html


----------



## murphli (Jul 23, 2008)

if you are looking outside the States, Collingwood has excellent tubing and skiing. Collingwood is in Ontario and it is a major ski destination.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Lake Tahoe Area*

http://www.tahoeactivities.com/ice_skating.cfm?CustID=5778027


----------



## CSB (Jul 23, 2008)

murphli, I was tempted to suggest Collingwood but I saw that alhcmaj is from the Texas area. It makes more sense to fly to the west coast to ski then to fly into Toronto for our small hills in Ontario. Skiing is great for me here in Ontario (basically a chicken at heart) but for experienced skiers, it does not exactly fit the description of "multiple tubing areas as well as fast hills"


----------



## Dave*H (Jul 25, 2008)

In Summit County / Vail Valley part of Colorado, there are tubing hills at:
- Minturn (between Vail & Beaver Creek)
- Vail
- Copper Mountain
- Keystone
These are not all the same resort or city though.  It is about 45 minutes from Keystone (the eastern most of these) to Minturn (the western most).  The Keystone and Vail tubing hills are at the top of the mountain so you get a gondola ride included in the trip.


----------



## saf512 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tremblant, Quebec has pretty good tubing.  It is a beautifull village with a lot to do with the kids.  We go there at least 3 times a year and never get bored.  The tubing is about 5 minutes from the Tremblant resort. It's definately worth the concideration. www.tremblant.ca 
Sandra


----------

